# Regarding Footwork, range, and circling/maneuvering around your opponent as...



## Zephyor (Sep 6, 2016)

Regarding Footwork, range, and circling/maneuvering around your opponent as a southpaw. 
How should i maneuver and move around my opponent in a southpaw(me) vs orthodox scenario while having the range advantage and when not having it as well as Southpaw vs southpaw , range adv/disadvantage.
Id also like to know what combination works better as a southpaw vs orthodox


----------



## KangTsai (Sep 6, 2016)

As for positioning vs. orthodox, try to keep your lead leg outside of theirs. This is typically what all southpaw boxers, kickboxers, nak muay etc. recommend. It opens space for your lead hooks and inside leg kicks. Range doesn't matter too much in terms of angling. Southpaw vs. southpaw you would just behave like an orthodox vs. orthodox. A good strike vs. orthodox is an overhand left straight, it really penetrates the guard and you can get past long guards easily.


----------



## Danny T (Sep 6, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> As for positioning vs. orthodox, try to keep your lead leg outside of theirs. This is typically what all southpaw boxers, kickboxers, nak muay etc. recommend. It opens space for your lead hooks and inside leg kicks. Range doesn't matter too much in terms of angling. Southpaw vs. southpaw you would just behave like an orthodox vs. orthodox. A good strike vs. orthodox is an overhand left straight, it really penetrates the guard and you can get past long guards easily.


What is an overhand left straight?
I've not heard that term before...I know what a left overhand is and I know what a left straight punch is.
An overhand whether a left or a right is a semi-circular or curving punch, a straight punch is just that Straight.
So what is an 'overhand left straight'?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 6, 2016)

Here is one idea. Develop a strong lead leg round house kick, and use that kick to pull your whole body to the right, and up the circle. A high kick would work, but it is best if you use the outside of their left leg.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 6, 2016)

Danny T said:


> What is an overhand left straight?
> I've not heard that term before...I know what a left overhand is and I know what a left straight punch is.
> An overhand whether a left or a right is a semi-circular or curving punch, a straight punch is just that Straight.
> So what is an 'overhand left straight'?


It is just how some people punch. We call it swimming punches, but they still hurt.


----------



## marques (Sep 6, 2016)

Zephyor said:


> Regarding Footwork, range, and circling/maneuvering around your opponent as a southpaw.
> How should i maneuver and move around my opponent in a southpaw(me) vs orthodox scenario while having the range advantage and when not having it as well as Southpaw vs southpaw , range adv/disadvantage.
> Id also like to know what combination works better as a southpaw vs orthodox


Footwork: if you are a striker you should place your lead foot behind the lead foot of your opponent. So you get a much better position and options for striking. (The problem is when he knows that.  )There are some great youtube videos about that. I hope you can find it by yourself. And I think you can find it I am trying to say here: Lawrence Kenshin

Combinations I don't use very much (as a pre-set) but I find much easier to strike the body (liver or rate) in that case, southpaw vs orthodox. So I can use 3 levels, instead of my usual 2 levels, head and legs.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 6, 2016)

Touch Of Death said:


> Here is one idea. Develop a strong lead leg round house kick, and use that kick to pull your whole body to the right, and up the circle. A high kick would work, but it is best if you use the outside of their left leg.


Of course the opposite would be true for a right handed person, fighting south-paws, but I would ask you right handed freaks to ignore this.


----------



## Danny T (Sep 7, 2016)

Touch Of Death said:


> It is just how some people punch. We call it swimming punches, but they still hurt.


Are you saying an overhand semi circular type punch is a straight punch?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 7, 2016)

Danny T said:


> Are you saying an overhand semi circular type punch is a straight punch?


On The Jerry Springer show, it is all they got.


----------

